# 2015 Gibsons



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

This crap is nuts. I'm getting in line to make sure I can get one of these (TOTAL SARCASM!!!) I'll stick with my 78 without the "G-Force" thanks!

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2015/Les-Paul-Standard-Premium-Quilt.aspx


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I'm with you Chitmo. The 'Les Paul 100' scrawl on the headstock looks bad, the autotune being standard is a bad idea. Used Gibsons (from previous years) are looking better and better!


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

OMG that headstock looks awful.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2014)

is gibson trying to copy chinese sloppiness now? lol.


----------



## deadear (Nov 24, 2011)

laristotle said:


> is gibson trying to copy chinese sloppiness now? lol.


Possibly but they might be making a guitar that is harder to counterfit thinking maybe a sharp eye could spot a fake signature.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

How about the hideous hologram on the back of the headstock, UNDER the clearcoat!! 










And the necks wide enough to land a plane on!! And the new cases that look like luggage!! Gibson have officially gone off the deep end!!


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Toogy said:


> How about the hideous hologram on the back of the headstock, UNDER the clearcoat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good God, I never even seen that hideous thing. I was still reeling over the prices and "G-Forces" Looks like the counterfeit prevention tag from a box of cigars! haha


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

And why is that stupid les paul scrawl on the SG as well???


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Toogy said:


> And why is that stupid les paul scrawl on the SG as well???


My guess would be because what we now call an SG was actually a Les Paul in the 60s.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Chitmo said:


> My guess would be because what we now call an SG was actually a Les Paul in the 60s.


Les was actually outraged when they put his name on the SG.


So far, it all looks bad and the hologram...holy Jehovah...I had heard people talking about it but I never saw it. I thought it was Dr Evil and perhaps there was another Austin Powers movie coming out.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Toogy said:


> How about the hideous hologram on the back of the headstock, UNDER the clearcoat!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awful!
Looks like an andy Warhol print crossing Mao tse Tung and Capt Jean-Luc Picard.

I will never own a guitar with that kind of scribbled signature on the headstock either.


----------



## TWRC (Apr 22, 2011)

2014 and 2015 are two years where I would avoid buying a Les Paul. I don't know what's worse; the 12th fret inlay on the 14's or the hideous headstocks on the 15's.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

They got everything SO RIGHT in 2013 - all the SG's I've played have been monsters, my Les Paul Standard is fantastic, I've played numerous other '13's of various models and they've all been good. 2014 with the inlay, nothing I'd want to have (though I have bad GAS for a really lightweight cherry Explorer with bound neck hanging at L&M south here, at $2K I'm not gonna do it and it needs an immediate pickup swap). Now all the nastybad changes for 2015 plus huge (HUGE!) MSR/MAP jumps....no desire.

They are bringing out a few decent and decently priced models though, Juniors and Specials with wraptails and gloss finishes for around a grand, for example.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

what the hell is up with the Zero Fret Adjustable Nut (patent applied for)


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

Toogy said:


> And why is that stupid les paul scrawl on the SG as well???


They seems to be on most 2015 models.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Toogy said:


> _*And the necks wide enough to land a plane on!!*_ Gibson have officially gone off the deep end!!


I don't know how much wider the necks are. They do have wider necks but with the same old string spacing. I don't get that. Why wouldn't you spread out the strings so it would make it easier to play for us big hands guys? That is one area the big three could improve on.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I like double cuts. I like p90s. I like simple controls. Also, the neck is bound. The signature I can,... tolerate. I bet the hologram can be removed I guess. I'm sure Les Paul would appreciate that, as it likely would make him turn in his grave. 



zurn said:


> View attachment 10418


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

If any 2015 Gibson feels right in my hands, and the price is right, I will buy it. Contrary to unpopular opinion, (2015 Gibsons are no good). 

I have a 2013, and a 2014 with the dreaded 120 anniversary banner. Both felt right the second I put them in my hands. Both adjusted the way I liked. Way better than I ever expected from all the bellyaching I have read. They are great guitars. A guitar that can tune itself to different pitches in a matter of seconds; sounds like a plan. 

Now I have to wait for no one to buy them; and I can get a deal.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

The signature wouldn't be so bad if they rotated it to the right twenty degrees. It looks off centre to me.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

soldierscry said:


> what the hell is up with the Zero Fret Adjustable Nut (patent applied for)


What's up is that initial set up in the factory and maintenance down the road can now be done by people with much less skill and with less playing/buzz issues (which if they do arise can be rectified instantly), in other words it's way less expensive/way more production friendly in every respect.

In typical big corp manner they've sold it to us as a vast "improvement" when it may or may not be, and then patented it to preclude the competition from gaining the same benefit/profit... production business 101.


----------



## djmarcelca (Aug 2, 2012)

Robert1950 said:


> I like double cuts. I like p90s. I like simple controls. Also, the neck is bound. The signature I can,... tolerate. I bet the hologram can be removed I guess. I'm sure Les Paul would appreciate that, as it likely would make him turn in his grave.



I like double cuts as well. Thats a good looking guitar right there. But I don't need the robo tune. 

The hologram: doesn't matter to me. No one will ever see it unless I flip the guitar around and flash it to everyone. So it's a non issue for me. 

Still too expensive, still a weak headstock joint. If they added a volute, it would solve it. 
I'll stick with (g)Ibby for the foreseeable future


----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

I think Henry's losin' it....


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

soldierscry said:


> what the hell is up with the Zero Fret Adjustable Nut (patent applied for)


If there is one thing that should change on a Gibson, that should be the nut - amongst the worst in the industry. However having not seen the new nut design I can't comment whether the design is better or worse.


----------



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

This is the new nut


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

here is a pic i found. Looks like a Brass version of the nut Warwick using on it's basses.









Here is what Warwick has for reference.










Toogy said:


> This is the new nut


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

I wonder in what way it's adjustable - up and down via the screws?

I don't hate the idea, but want to know more about it.


----------



## soldierscry (Jan 20, 2008)

keto said:


> I wonder in what way it's adjustable - up and down via the screws?
> 
> I don't hate the idea, but want to know more about it.



Yes adjustable up and down


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Another terrible move was ending the fret end binding or 'nibs' (they ended it for 2014?). 

That was one of the characteristics which really set Gibson apart because of the extra work to do it like that. I never was one for 'needing' them so I always bought Studios but if I were to ever buy a Traditional,Classic, Standard or Custom, it would be from the 'nib' era.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Thanks for the nut photos.

Hard to say if the design will cause or correct tuning issues, which is the greater problem over setting the action at the nut. I'm not sold on the idea, nor am I sold on its looks.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

smorgdonkey said:


> Another terrible move was ending the fret end binding or 'nibs' (they ended it for 2014?).
> 
> That was one of the characteristics which really set Gibson apart because of the extra work to do it like that. I never was one for 'needing' them so I always bought Studios but if I were to ever buy a Traditional,Classic, Standard or Custom, it would be from the 'nib' era.


I love the nibs, though some do not due to problems with strings snagging in a snag point that can develop between the fret end and binding nib.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

smorgdonkey said:


> I thought it was Dr Evil





Diablo said:


> awful!
> Looks like an andy Warhol print crossing Mao tse Tung and Capt Jean-Luc Picard.


i'm glad i already swallowed my pepsi. these posts were like a one-two lol-punch. 



TWRC said:


> 2014 and 2015 are two years where I would avoid buying a Les Paul. I don't know what's worse; the 12th fret inlay on the 14's or the hideous headstocks on the 15's.


your opinion seems to be commonly shared about the inlay. on the gibby forum it's a frequent post there. no surprise that i disagree. _it's the entire reason i bought the lp this year_. had i not went for the inlay i likely woulda went with a used classic instead. this guitar plays well, holds a tune pretty well, sounds good, looks nice. you can't see the inlay from 20' away, unless you're under 40. hahahahaha





smorgdonkey said:


> Another terrible move was ending the fret end binding or 'nibs' (they ended it for 2014?).
> 
> That was one of the characteristics which really set Gibson apart because of the extra work to do it like that. I never was one for 'needing' them so I always bought Studios but if I were to ever buy a Traditional,Classic, Standard or Custom, it would be from the 'nib' era.


i always loved the way they looked, hated the way they felt.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> Another terrible move was ending the fret end binding or 'nibs' (they ended it for 2014?).
> 
> That was one of the characteristics which really set Gibson apart because of the extra work to do it like that. I never was one for 'needing' them so I always bought Studios but if I were to ever buy a Traditional,Classic, Standard or Custom, it would be from the 'nib' era.


It's also unfortunate that they've done away with the nibs as they were also something to thwart the counterfeiters.


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

dradlin said:


> Thanks for the nut photos.
> 
> Hard to say if the design will cause or correct tuning issues, which is the greater problem over setting the action at the nut. I'm not sold on the idea, nor am I sold on its looks.


Don't you think it solves some issues, it has an exact break point that never changes which is not true for any nut made using a file by hand, and barely true about making a nut with a plek machine out of a softer material like nylon or corian. Even though it appears to break all the rules by "floating" on two adjustment screws, it is adjustable for height, that's critical and instantly solves a host of issues. 

You've just reduced costs and expedited production by taking one of the most highly skilled factory jobs for which they have mucho trouble finding enough skilled people, cutting the nut during initial set up (which they unsuccessfully tried to get rid of by using cnc's and plek), and made it a no-brainer that just about anyone in the factory can do.

To me it looks like schitt, I know it feels the same way and I'd bet it sounds the same way.

Edit; how could it cause tuning issues?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> Don't you think it solves some issues, it has an exact break point that never changes which is not true for any nut made using a file by hand, and barely true about making a nut with a plek machine out of a softer material like nylon or corian. Even though it appears to break all the rules by "floating" on two adjustment screws, it is adjustable for height, that's critical and instantly solves a host of issues.
> 
> You've just reduced costs and expedited production by taking one of the most highly skilled factory jobs for which they have mucho trouble finding enough skilled people, cutting the nut during initial set up (which they unsuccessfully tried to get rid of by using cnc's and plek), and made it a no-brainer that just about anyone in the factory can do.
> 
> ...


A proper hand cut nut certainly does have a defined break-point, and one could even argue more so than a fret. So I see no improvement in that regard.

The combination of the steep headstock angle and the angle the strings take as they route from the nut to the post result in greater friction over the nut than other designs. The friction will cause tension imbalance in the string on both sides of the nut and cause tuning issues as tension equalizes under play. 

A typical Gibson nut is shaped to an abrupt peak and has little contact with the string, to the degree that a kink is formed into the string. That kink is predominate on the plain G string and that one is also particularly prone to tuning instability.

Features of the nut design that doesn't minimize those concerns will have more tuning instability.

A nut with a defined breaking leading edge but is arched on the post side of the nut to result in a more gradual transition to the post improves the friction and tendency to kink the string. Use a PTFE impregnated nut material (Tusq) to further reduce friction and tuning issues can be eliminated.

With the new nut design, I'm not convicted that the transition is such that it won't kink the string and the friction coefficient between steel strings and (what looks like) brass will be less than Corian previously used, or especially PTFE impregnated Tusq.

I won't argue against the design taking less skill in manufacturing to install and setup. But a pre shaped nut (like Tusq) is much less costly to manufacture than the new design, looks good, performs wonderfully, and is not demanding to setup proper (but yes, more than the new design).


----------



## Tone Chaser (Mar 2, 2014)

http://www.thegearpage.net/board/showthread.php?t=1487274


----------



## ampjunkie (Jul 30, 2009)

Even more reasons to look at Fender, PRS -- or, horrors -- a Chibson!


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

There is an easy solution to this. Buy another guitar like a Godin, PRS or a number of other brands. If it's a problem because it is not a Gibson, just wear a blindfold or put masking tape over the name on the headstock and other places where the brand is shown.:smile-new:


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

yikes..........

im curious how those pickguards are put on though.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I'd really like to know how 27% lower frets is an improvement? I'm really glad thye didn't decide to flatten the fretboard radius. Anything over 12" starts to give me problems when I bend.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Robert1950 said:


> I'd really like to know how 27% lower frets is an improvement? I'm really glad thye didn't decide to flatten the fretboard radius. *Anything over 12" starts to give me problems when I bed.*


I don't even. Ow, my tongue...I just bit it, may need stitches.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

keto said:


> I don't even. Ow, my tongue...I just bit it, may need stitches.


Oops lft out the letter *N.*


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

ampjunkie said:


> Even more reasons to look at Fender, PRS -- or, horrors -- a Chibson!


lol...for the first time in history the Chibsons may look better than the Gibsons.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Diablo said:


> lol...for the first time in history the Chibsons may look better than the Gibsons.


First time in history that it took Steadfastly until the 4th page to go 'anti-Gibson'.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

smorgdonkey said:


> First time in history that it took Steadfastly until the 4th page to go 'anti-Gibson'.


lol he gets a pass this time since 90% of this thread is anti Gibson...or at least, anti 2015 Gibson 

Im obviously not thrilled by these changes, so Im going to look at 2015 Gibsons the way I look at a new model year car...I'll wait until some of the early adopters have shared their experiences and see if Im missing out on anything next year. Theres nothing here that I see that either warrants a price increase or makes me think I must have one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

This one is interesting. Weights only 5 lbs. Called the Les Paul Less+. Thin, weight relieved body. But no where do they say what that second toggle snitch does. Suitable for that population of us who need/want a really really light LP

http://www2.gibson.com/Products/Electric-Guitars/2015/Les-Paul-Less-Plus.aspx


----------



## VictorLy (Jul 25, 2014)

The toggle switch might be like the one on the Les Paul Custom Lite, where it splits the coil. 

Sent from my HTC One using Tapatalk


----------



## dmc69 (Jan 20, 2011)

That Gibson Supreme looks an awful lot like GFS' Xaviere guitars back in the day, with flamey top and blingy inlays.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Hold the phone.

Gibson has literally released the less paul. Knockoffs just won. Priceless.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

I was raised to not say anything if I couldn't say anything nice. Man that is hard looking at these guitars. Custom small shop builders do better work for the same money as most of the lineup, the "cachet" Gibson once owned due to frequently being seen in RAWK star's hands is basically gone by now. Who exactly is their target market? Blind people (that nut I s hideous and a total deal breaker) with too much money, an inability to tune a guitar and nostalgia for the days when Les Paul was a star?


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

i expect they'll sell a shit ton of them, and then we'll all know who the people are with more money than sense. i wonder who the guy is who will go buy one and post a ngd thread? no one will call them out on being stupid, but everyone will be thinking it.


----------



## JeremyP (Jan 10, 2012)

Those tuners are awful. I already replaced one for a guy on one of their under lower end models. He told me they sucked back batteries and didn't work as advertised. I have never been a fan of the robot stuff. Maybe someday they will have one that works as advertised , but every single system I have come across, had glitches or weird times when it would just fritZ out for twenty or thirty seconds at a time while it reset. 

Now the nut I am kind of excited about , could b a game changer if it works as advertised. I can remember people trashing the roller nuts on the old fenders and I love them. 

The hologram..... Lol no need for comment. 

Nowadays with all the cheap foto flame guitars and low end crappers that can blind you with bling, I am really starting to appreciate simplicity and functionality. Must be getting older because when I was younger I wanted flash! Monster quilted tops and shiny hardware lol. But these days , there is something about the simple guitars, like Collings guitars and old LP jr's that really speaks to me. Gimme checked nitro anyday over bling.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

The headstock is an immediate deal breaker. I'd be ok if the robotuners were options - I don't want them. Don't want baked-maple either. I'll keep my 2002 LP Std - a marvelous guitar by comparison.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

cheezyridr said:


> i expect they'll sell a shit ton of them, and then we'll all know who the people are with more money than sense. i wonder who the guy is who will go buy one and post a ngd thread? no one will call them out on being stupid, but everyone will be thinking it.


Haha countdown begins. Whomever posts NGD better make some good points, fast, cuz no ones going to be drooling over the pics.


----------



## newfmp3 (Feb 6, 2010)

I was going to get a les paul std in the coming months. When I seen these 2015's I almost threw up. Then I seen the price hike and a new standard is now close on 4 grand...for a poorly built ugly pos. Forget it. Gibson is out of their minds. Suddenly the 2014 models look like a deal and maybe that is their plan. This time next year I predict big sales on the 2015's. Hate to say it, but I hope Gibson takes such a massive financial hit that they are forced to sell. They need new leadership desperately.

My local dealer has a 2014 on the way that I will check out. If its just another poorly built Gibson, I will skip it and get another PRS singlecut which you can now get for a grand cheaper than a standard, plays better, and better built by a mile and then some. Gibson has now priced themselves beyond PRS.....wow


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I really opened a can of worms on this one, haha!


----------



## Jimmy_D (Jul 4, 2009)

dradlin said:


> A proper hand cut nut certainly does have a defined break-point, and one could even argue more so than a fret. So I see no improvement in that regard.
> 
> The combination of the steep headstock angle and the angle the strings take as they route from the nut to the post result in greater friction over the nut than other designs. The friction will cause tension imbalance in the string on both sides of the nut and cause tuning issues as tension equalizes under play.
> 
> ...


Ya... I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree on this one because after building dozens of guitars and making/selling 1000's of guitar parts I just don't see how what you say applies in any way to the pic's of the new gibby nut.


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

Jimmy_D said:


> Ya... I guess you and I will have to agree to disagree on this one because after building dozens of guitars and making/selling 1000's of guitar parts I just don't see how what you say applies in any way to the pic's of the new gibby nut.


Coefficient of friction for steel on brass is over 3 times greater than steel on a PTFE polymer. I too am qualified to hold an opinion, and you are welcome to yours.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

My issue with the nut is that it is more like a nut and zero fret all in one. If it does slip, it won't slip back so you will remain out of tune until the auto rig fixes it for you or you can stop and F with it.

Bone has worked for a long time - really well. That's what I normally get the 'corian' nut replaced with. I'll probably stick with that.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

newfmp3 said:


> If its just another poorly built Gibson, I will skip it and get another PRS singlecut which you can now get for a grand cheaper than a standard, plays better, and better built by a mile and then some. Gibson has now priced themselves beyond PRS.....wow


I like the looks of the PRS over almost any other guitar except some of the more custom lines but they just won't make one with a wide enough neck for me.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

aren't those guitars a longer scale length as well?


----------



## dradlin (Feb 27, 2010)

cheezyridr said:


> aren't those guitars a longer scale length as well?


PRS offers models with 24.5" and 25" scale lengths, so straddling both sides of Gibson's 24.75".


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

I know this probably isn't the right thread to post this in but given that we're all Slaggin the tuners I though it would be funny! It just popped up on Kijiji in Halifax.

http://www.kijiji.ca/v-guitar/city-...ul/1023570546?enableSearchNavigationFlag=true


"RARE GIBSON LES PAUL"
[HR][/HR] Highly collectible and very rare, 2007 limited 1st edition Gibson Robot Guitar (self tuning) for sale # 3447/4000. Only 4000 units produced world wide. 200 guitars were available in Canada which were sold out on their release date Dec 2007. This guitar is in absolute NEW condition! It was bought and remains unplayed due to health reasons. Comes with original case, charger, new black leather strap, case humidifier, certificate of authenticity,original receipts and new Marshall MG50 DFX amplifier. Paid over $3250.00 asking $2800.00. Serious offers will be considered! Cash only please!


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I saw that one a few times. Too bad...I don't think anyone is going to get good money for those. Especially in that ugly colour.

Someone had a watch on kijiji Halifax saying it was $6000 and they would trade for a USA strat and a tube amp. The watch was a $200 thing...big and ugly. I hope no suckers got taken.


----------



## Guest (Oct 5, 2014)

Doubt it. Musicians can't tell time.
And trying to figure out 3 at once!?


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

All three guitars that I own are Gibson and I have bought them new. I'm a self-confessed Gibson fanboy but this is just too much. I was in NYC for a few days and was able to check them out at the new Guitar Center on 44th street (beautiful store, by the way). They look every bit as goofy as the pictures suggest. I tried a double-cut special, a single-cut special, a Standard and a Traditional. None of them were anything special at all in terms of playability or sound. I really wanted to like the double-cut special but it didn't happen. Fit and finish was very good but the same can be said of any other guitar in that price range. I also played a Derek Trucks SG which may or may not have been a 2015 and I was disappointed with it too. Unless they come back to their senses, I don't think I'll buy another new Gibson USA electric ever again. The Historic line and the acoustics thankfully appear unaffected by the craziness. I'm happy that I have all the Gibson guitars that I need. If I want to indulge I'll just buy a used Custom Shop or Historic, I think.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

keto said:


> I don't even. Ow, my tongue...I just bit it, may need stitches.


hahahahhahahahahahahha agreat catch.


----------



## Louis (Apr 26, 2008)

zurn said:


> OMG that headstock looks awful.
> 
> View attachment 10416
> 
> View attachment 10417


Now this is the real deal hold dark SG red I've been waiting for ,
not the pale cherry we've seen for years !

As for the signature on headstock , I think that it's If im not mistaking
a copy-paste of Les Paul himself when he was very old and shaky and if this
is the reason why it looks like this , then we should have more respect for it .

Few words on that baby blue-green swiming pool Les Paul at over 2K !!!,......think I'll pass !!!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

See, the 2014's with the 12th fret logo are looking better by comparison now aren't they?. Wait until you see what they do to the 2016's in order to make the 2015's look more desirable!


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Jim DaddyO said:


> See, the 2014's with the 12th fret logo are looking better by comparison now aren't they?. Wait until you see what they do to the 2016's in order to make the 2015's look more desirable!


:O oh no! I hope you're wrong!


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

Posted on another forum. The hologram is crooked. How a $3000 guitar with such an obvious flaw get through quality control and into the stores is beyond me.


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

Indeed. The fact that they would screw something up with such beautifully speckled clear coated wood is a sin.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

That hologram, aside from being crooked, is enough to make Les Paul turn in his grave.


----------



## pattste (Dec 30, 2007)

As if we were not amazed enough by the new guitars, they're also coming up with a line of Les Paul Studio reference monitors. In your choice of cherry, cherry sunburst or tobbaco sunburst. I know what you're thinking: "I want one like yesterday!" Unfortunately, you will have to wait a little as they will only hit the market in January. They own KRK so I'm sure these will sound "amazing". No word on pricing yet, but I'm sure it's "more than reasonable".

[video=youtube;hrGr1kqIxwc]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hrGr1kqIxwc[/video]


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Relax guys.
Gibson isn't stupid.
obviously they must be acting on thousands of customer feedback demanding a less professional looking Les paul signature, a cartoonish hologram of an old man, Robot tuners, and for the guitars to be less affordable.
what more could anyone want?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2014)

Diablo said:


> what more could anyone want?



a pre-installed chord buddy?


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

Diablo said:


> Relax guys.
> Gibson isn't stupid.
> obviously they must be acting on thousands of customer feedback demanding a less professional looking Les paul signature, a cartoonish hologram of an old man, Robot tuners, and for the guitars to be less affordable.
> what more could anyone want?


I don't know where they are getting their positive information from, but if you look through most social media (Facebook, forums, ect...) there is an overwhelming negative response. Go look at Gibson's Facebook page and pick any one picture of a 2015 guitar and you'll see all the hate in the comments!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Chitmo said:


> I don't know where they are getting their positive information from, but if you look through most social media (Facebook, forums, ect...) there is an overwhelming negative response. Go look at Gibson's Facebook page and pick any one picture of a 2015 guitar and you'll see all the hate in the comments!


 Guess my sarcasm didn't come across clear enough.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

well, we don't really do sarcasm here. not since about 2005, and i was really the only practitioner of it. i stopped because i got tired of being stared at.
thanks steve.


the monitors are neat but i bet they'll be expensive. as an aside, i recently bought a set of fostek ones little 3" jobbies. when i first got them i didnt think much of them. i suppose even them little bitty speakers needed to break in. cause now they sound pretty good.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

Those monitors are too rainbow butt monkey-esque (except the lower one - which I kinda like). I wouldn't know whether to listen to them, or catch something from them.

As for the hologram, scribble, etc. - all weird.


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)




----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

[video=youtube;cB0wi5-5wNU]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cB0wi5-5wNU[/video]


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Robert1950 said:


> That hologram, aside from being crooked, is enough to make Les Paul turn in his grave.


Would he? Honest question: he was all about innovation.


----------



## DrHook (Oct 28, 2013)

I love my 1st gen SG robot, and I like my purple futura with min-etune, but I have a huge problem with robo tuners being the only choice across the board and not as an option. The LP 100 logo and hologram are just cheesy in my books. Les looks like a Vulcan giving the live long and prosper salute in it. Now the zero fret nut IS an interesting idea, but looks like crap...it could have a lot more appealing aesthetics. Depending on the amount of adjustment this could make converting a guitar to slide use a breeze, not to mention the action adjustment when changing string gauges. The coil tap on some models leaves a lot to be desired, both in tonality and integration ie: make up your mind...mini toggle or push/push.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Budda said:


> Would he? Honest question: he was all about innovation.


Thing is, it is an ugly looking hologram.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Budda said:


> Would he? Honest question: he was all about innovation.


Hard to see that as innovation, those holograms are prob made in China so will b copied within 6 months,
besides, there really wasn't much innovation to Les Paul's that old Lester would have been involved in, since 1960.not that prolific really.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

To me, the best innovation Gibson did that Les hated, was the SG.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I meant the min-etune.


----------

